# Dura-Ace Compact Crank



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the "new" Dura-Ace compact crankset? If so, what are your opionions compared to the standard crankset?


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

There's a new DA level compact? Do you mean the R700 compact?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

1) As far as I know, it's an Ultegra level crank with "look-like" DA rings.
2) Advertised as "better shifting" than any other compact crank. (because of the chainring pick-up pins)
3) Good for people who need a triple, but who don't want to look like a "bike nerd".


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

uscsig51 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the "new" Dura-Ace compact crankset? If so, what are your opionions compared to the standard crankset?


Been riding one for 2K or thereabouts.

It's the ugliest thing I've ever put on a bike - but that's just my aesthetic viewpoint. The cranks have a very good polished finish despite their clunky looks, but the design team must have taken a long sakae break before coming up with that ring finish.

It shifts great - far better than the Ultegra 9 speed I've used the past couple of years, though some of that has to be down to the shifters as well. My stuff is all Ultegra, with a Shimano 10 sp chain, BTW.

The biggest annoyance, bar the looks, is that the left hand crank positions my foot closer to the crank and frame than on my 'old' Ultegra 9sp. It could be the frame, though both are steel with pretty basic BB shells and straight chainstays, but I suspect it's down to the crank's 'new' mount point is further out from the frame plus its shape than with the 'old' BB and thus the crank is straighter. 

It's so close that I had to stop using my Crank Bros Quattros on this bike, as they have slightly shorter spindles than their Candy, my previous pedal choice.

BB style - don't think I can produce the wattage to put a measurable bend in either form of crank/BB. I still aren't convinced there's much wrong with square taper, so these integrated BBs are not impressing me all that much.

Ultegra vs DA - who cares? Make up a DA decal on your computer if it bothers you that much 

Idle thought - the gearing difference between the 34/50 rings takes getting used to if you ride closer rings (my other set-up was 38/50). When you switch rings, you are making a much larger change in gear size than with most other common ring combos. Mostly, all the guys I ride with who've gone from 39/53 to 34/50 say the same, then get used to shifting rings, then shifting a couple of cogs to get where they want to be.

Mostly, l like the smaller rings. I once got to be somewhat hard to ignore around chequered flags using a 52 x 14 top. Since then, 30 years of cycling-free lay-off and bad living have hardly increased my form to where a 53 x 11 or 12 is a necessity  Whether a 'compact' gear range matches your climbing needs is down to you. If I lived someplace mountainous, I'd cheerfully run a triple, but my 34 x 25 is one below what I can haul my lardy butt around on hereabouts, so it's fine by me.

Hope that helps

Dereck


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

I just purchased a C'dale Caad R 1000 Compact last Sunday. The compact is a Shimano SG-X 10S 50-F. 

The big wheel is a 50 and the little wheel is a 34. By the way, it's Ultegra all the way, except for the compact crank. So far it shifts really smooth and I've had no issues as of yet. Keep in mind y'all, it's not even a week old yet...

Peace :aureola:


----------



## gmcastil (Jan 8, 2006)

My only issue with the newer external BB has been that, regardless of what Shimano says, the chainline isn't the same. The outboard bearings don't last that long either. I ride an FSA carbon ISIS compact and I can't find anything that isn't superb. 1,500 miles and the bottom bracket spins perfectly smooth and the crank hasn't wandered at all on the spindle. Plus, it's lighter than a DA double-setup, which I was kinda shocked to see.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I dont understand why Shimano doesnt make a DuraAce AND an Ultegra model--they'd make more money. Campy and SRAM seem to understand this. Even for 2007, they haven't figured it out.

I'm definitely trying to decide between DA 53/39 and an R700--I live in a pretty hilly area and am a casual rider, but I do alright on hills.


----------



## gmcastil (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been really happy with my FSA compact crankset. My only complaint has been the gearing that it came with. I'd rather have a 36/50, since I've found that I spend a lot of time in my big ring. I also live in a hilly area and appreciate the lowered gearing. The 36 seems to be the missing thing for me.


----------

